
Better Worlds: Skin City - zchrykng
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/6/18197632/kelly-robson-sci-fi-story-privacy-ar-skins-better-worlds
======
zchrykng
I'm not sure how this is supposed to represent a "better world". Personally
this seems like a dystopian nightmare.

